# Adopting a rescue dog from shelter without meeting



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello all,

We live in upstate NY and we are thinking to adopt a GSD from Westside GSD rescue from Los Angeles. Has anyone adopted a dog without meeting? Is that even advisable? This will be our first rescue dog, we always has dogs from breeders. Appreciate any suggestions!

Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm curious why you are going across the country when there are several GSD rescues in NYS?

If the rescue is reputable, then this shouldn't be an issue. They work hard to place the right dog in the right home to ensure success. I've done home visits for Echo several times in my area and these people were not able to meet the dog prior to adoption. And if you are committed to making this work, you'll be fine.

I would have information on trainers lined up. Be prepared for an adjustment period. You probably won't see the dog's true personality for a couple of weeks. Have a crate set up, assuming the foster used one. This will give the dog a place to go if they want to. 

@Fodder - thoughts on this rescue?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i’ve worked with this rescue before in a variety of roles... and although i haven’t interacted with them in 10yrs, they continue to hold a good reputation and have been under the same leadership for nearly 20yrs.

they don’t take interstate adoptions lightly - there are some dogs that they won’t consider candidates for it at all, incl puppies... so expect to be put through the ringer and possibly told “No” for the specific dog you’re eyeing. they’re one of the few that offer it and have done so for as long as i can remember... i imagine with a good success rate since they continue.

i guess i wonder too, what makes this dog so special that you’re considering him/her from such a distance?

aside from all that... they utilize both a kennel and foster homes, i’d personally only take a dog (without meeting) that’s been in a foster home... if possible, with a similar setting to your home life (dogs, cats, kids, etc). Jax has covered everything else to make for the best transition.

i say go for it!

eta: no, i have never adopted a dog that i haven’t met before, but i work for a non profit that has a long standing adopter (currently on her 5th dog) that drives from CT to CA for each of her dogs. i only mention it to say, with commitment and mutual trust - it can work.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you Jax08 and Fodder for you inputs.

We are still looking for a rescue GSD locally but few dogs that we are interested are adopted really fast ( which is a great thing). Then I came across westside rescue. We still prefer local rescues if we can find the perfect dog. Westside have a lot of pure breads, which I am interested in. They did interviewed us for over an hour before our application is approved by local and OOS adoption specialists who handle the shipping dogs. However they said out of state (OOS) adoptions are ONLY for specific dogs they approve and they told me to ignore foster since they are seldom sent OOS. I do have experience raising a strong male GSD. We lost him few weeks ago to a congenital heart disease(DCM), he was only 4 years old. I already have a huge crate. We were interested in couple of dogs from them which they agreed suites our life style but they are already adopted. I am no rush to get a dog asap as I want to take time and find the best possible dog for us. We are still heartbroken from our baby Rios death!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am curious if you have checked MAGSDR? They are closer to you and may have what you are looking for. 
I am sorry for the loss of your Rio and I do hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not a fan of MAGSDR. 

I do like these
Welcome (this was started by a previous board of MAGSR)
Welcome to the GSD Rescue Upstate NY Web Site (this rescue was started by previous BDBH volunteers)
Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue | Pennsylvania - (has a very good reputation)
Echo German Shepherd Rescue (nationwide rescue. Primary white shepherds. Stellar reputation)


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I am curious if you have checked MAGSDR? They are closer to you and may have what you are looking for.
> I am sorry for the loss of your Rio and I do hope you find what you are looking for.


Thank you!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I'm not a fan of MAGSDR.
> 
> I do like these
> Welcome (this was started by a previous board of MAGSR)
> ...


Good to know. I have no real knowledge of any US rescues, happened to deal with them and they did a really great job. Since it was a one time deal I'm happy to bow out to others with more in depth knowledge


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I'm not a fan of MAGSDR.
> 
> I do like these
> Welcome (this was started by a previous board of MAGSR)
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions. I will look into them.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Rio ??

There is a rescue in VA you may want to check out. Meet Tilly 1056 - an adoptable pet Dog


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

We are interesting in adopting Midnight, I like how striking and intimating she looks. We are still waiting to hear from sheprescue about how she is with kids. Do you guys think Midnight is a purebred GSD?

Midnight - (*Midnight von Minfeld*)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She looks more like a GSD than she does wheat or rye.

Any shepherd looks intimidating. Unless they are 50# and then people don't get that they still bite.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> She looks more like a GSD than she does wheat or rye.
> 
> Any shepherd looks intimidating. Unless they are 50# and then people don't get that they still bite.


I agree with you. She is well behaved pretty laid back dog. We are waiting to hear from rescue about how she is with kids. Although my wife loved her she thinks young kids might be scared of her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would look at a local rescue to you. I didn’t realize in your other thread that you are in NY. I know someone who had horrible problems adopting from Westside and had to return a dog. if she doesn’t work out for any reason, you won’t be able to return her. She looks very underweight around the rib cage.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I would look at a local rescue to you. I didn’t realize in your other thread that you are in NY. I know someone who had horrible problems adopting from Westside and had to return a dog. if she doesn’t work out for any reason, you won’t be able to return her. She looks very underweight around the rib cage.


good to know, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is really skinny. At 11 months, she shouldn't be going thru any weird growth spurts and you shouldn't see ribs and the indent so clearly but you also don't know how long she's been in the rescue or what condition she was in.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> She is really skinny. At 11 months, she shouldn't be going thru any weird growth spurts and you shouldn't see ribs and the indent so clearly but you also don't know how long she's been in the rescue or what condition she was in.


correct, she does seemed skinny to me. I believe she is in shelter since couple of months as the date on her initial evaluation was 1/14/2020 and she currently weights 65-70lbs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Baby_Rio_GSD said:


> correct, she does seemed skinny to me. I believe she is in shelter since couple of months as the date on her initial evaluation was 1/14/2020 and she currently weights 65-70lbs


then have them send you an updated pictures. A female that weighs that, at a normal height, should not be the skinny.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

For me the red flag is that she is a puppy, which are usually snapped up right away. So why are they willing to let her go out of state? It also says she has a hard time warming up to people, which translates to me that she isn’t bonding with anyone.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What's the plan if you get a dog that isn't what you want? Will you drive it to Los Angeles? Rehome it in New York? (And will they even allow that?) That's always the big, big worry with out of state adoptions.

Sometimes adoptions don't work out not because of any fault on either party, but circumstances change. Other times a dog is described with complete accuracy, based on what the experienced foster saw in a home with lots of structure -- but the dog suddenly acts differently in inexperienced hands without any structure. Or weird medical issues pop up that the rescue didn't know about and the adopter doesn't want to have to deal with.

Char-Wills in PA is getting some NICE dogs out of the New Orleans area -- lots of gorgeous youngsters have gone on transport to them. The shelter I'm closest with sends them some of the very best HW-negative dogs that come through -- I sometimes will pass on pulling a wonderful dog that I know will go to them so that I can instead take one that is HW+ that isn't a transport candidate (since that gets two dogs out, and we've got our HW protocol down pat).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Char Wills is probably the best rescue in the area right now. They are dog savvy and work on training with the dogs. Its where I would go for to adopt


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Magwart said:


> What's the plan if you get a dog that isn't what you want? Will you drive it to Los Angeles? Rehome it in New York? (And will they even allow that?) That's always the big, big worry with out of state adoptions.
> 
> Sometimes adoptions don't work out not because of any fault on either party, but circumstances change. Other times a dog is described with complete accuracy, based on what the experienced foster saw in a home with lots of structure -- but the dog suddenly acts differently in inexperienced hands without any structure. Or weird medical issues pop up that the rescue didn't know about and the adopter doesn't want to have to deal with.
> 
> Char-Wills in PA is getting some NICE dogs out of the New Orleans area -- lots of gorgeous youngsters have gone on transport to them. The shelter I'm closest with sends them some of the very best HW-negative dogs that come through -- I sometimes will pass on pulling a wonderful dog that I know will go to them so that I can instead take one that is HW+ that isn't a transport candidate (since that gets two dogs out, and we've got our HW protocol down pat).


I agree with all your concerns. This is our first time adopting a rescue dog so we are being very careful. I am looking for local shelters but this dog popped up and I fell in love with her looks, but I wont get her just for looks. I want the dog that we adopt to live with us for rest of her/ his life. I will continue keep looking for rescues near by. I will look into char-wills as well.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Char Wills is probably the best rescue in the area right now. They are dog savvy and work on training with the dogs. Its where I would go for to adopt


I know of two wonderful young dogs leaving on transport to them this week (really nice temperaments per a friend who knows them). They may not be available for a few weeks. 

Honestly, the best advice I can give you is stop looking for "the dog" -- yes, really -- so that you don't get emotionally connected to a picture and imaginary dog you don't even know. If you must look, think of it as just a way to identify rescues with "the kind of dogs" you are looking for.

Instead of "online shopping," connect with a good rescue that has a variety of dogs and knows their dogs well. Work with them to find the dog that's the right MATCH for your life-style. It might not even be a dog that's listed online yet! Many of us match fabulous dogs with great adopters as soon as they're ready to leave, without those dogs ever being listed as "available." 

The match in temperament, activity level, obedience training, sociability, etc. is exponentially more important than the color of the dog. Trust the rescue to know their dogs and get to know you to figure out which dog really works for what you need -- or even go out and find one that is perfect for you, if you're patient.


----------



## mreese (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi - we adopted a GSD mix from Westside a few years ago because we were seeking a young male that was good with other GSDs and not-aggressive.

We simply could not find a rescue locally that had a GSD/mix that fit those criteria or we would have adopted nearby and, at the time, California shelters were overwhelmed due to wildfires.

We were very anxious about adopting without meeting first but Westside was amazing in matching us with a great fit. 

They really know their dogs and particularly the dogs available for out-of-state adoption. We spent a lot of time on the phone with them answering and asking questions, they shared videos and they let us speak directly with the folks who worked with the dogs. 

We've adopted many GSDs through the years and I'd have to say Westside vetted us and spent more time with us ensuring the right fit than any other local rescue we've adopted from.

If you'd like more information or have any other questions about our experience, please just let me know.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> then have them send you an updated pictures. A female that weighs that, at a normal height, should not be the skinny.


They sent me a latest Video, she does look like she gained weight and I dont see ribs anymore! She looks very different than in pictures though!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what's up with the hair loss around her eyes? she looks stressed to me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Was this dog being treated for mange? I'm wondering if that is what was visible in the pictures. I don't like that video and suspect that a very different dog will emerge once she is settled in a home. In the video she looks uncomfortable and edgy. I'm not sure who all the people are that are with her but she either doesn't know them or doesn't want to.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> what's up with the hair loss around her eyes? she looks stressed to me.


Right, they told me she is healing from a skin allergy. But looks like there is more than skin allergy.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Was this dog being treated for mange? I'm wondering if that is what was visible in the pictures. I don't like that video and suspect that a very different dog will emerge once she is settled in a home. In the video she looks uncomfortable and edgy. I'm not sure who all the people are that are with her but she either doesn't know them or doesn't want to.


She does look very uncomfortable and edgy. I told my wife the same thing. As mush as we like this dog I think we will pass on this and look for a different dog locally or in driving distance so that we can meet the dog at least couple of times before adopting him or her.


----------



## Baby_Rio_GSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Char Wills is probably the best rescue in the area right now. They are dog savvy and work on training with the dogs. Its where I would go for to adopt


I filled adoption application with Char Wills. Wish me luck


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Baby_Rio_GSD said:


> They sent me a latest Video, she does look like she gained weight and I dont see ribs anymore! She looks very different than in pictures though!


No wonder she looks stressed. Too much figdeting on her by three people at once. My dog would get stressed too. I think she looks pretty ok for the situation she is in.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Just a general answer, as my current guy is not a gsd. Mr Sonic came from the Dominican, definitely not local, and I too had pictures before he came my way. I did not know much about rescue, turns out I got lucky and he is from a model rescue. 

Here's some things that need to be in place.

There must be a back-up agent/foster in your location that you are dealing with, there must be a back-up plan for the dog if things don't work out.
When I received Sonic, there was a two week trial period (get adoption fee back), so no commitment, this is a much better situation than adoption from a shelter, which is final on day one (at least that was the deal for my other dogs).

If things didn't work out (at any time), the local lady would foster (and had the means to do so) and place in a suitable home, she does it all the time, and there are massive amounts of people looking to snap up the dogs (most never get posted to media), so again, big back up plan if it's a bad match. 
Pretty much a better, for me, arrangement than going to 'the dog pound' which only had one dog of my breed choice (I was looking for a smallish herding dog mix) that was waiting for an 'experienced home' as the dog had human and dog aggression--no thanks. Locally, lots of people trying to rehome their apartment raised adolescent huskies too, also not for me.

Mainly, there must be a humane back up plan if you are getting a dog from elsewhere or else you may be in for a whole lot of heart ache if things don't work out, and of course, if you can get a local dog that fits your life, sure, but in some areas that is not easy.

Seeing your update, you are adopting locally? that's good, I would still say ditto on take backs, finding a good match is very important and sometimes you just are not it. I think dogs do better in homes that are suitable than 'making it work' because you have to.


----------

